# Farmtrac 390HST



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi everyone! First post here
I just moved to Gulf Coast Alabama and bought about 5 acres of which only 1/2 acre was cleared.
A nephew came over with his Kubuta and bush hogged a couple acres, but the 6 foot hog was just too much for his 18 horse machine. The tractor would NOT go up hill with the unit off the ground. He left it here for a few days, and I re-hit where he had cut plus another quarter acre or so. It felt good to drive a machine after being awayfrom them for about 45 years.
Despite the problems associated with riding a 2 wheel tractor at times, I've decided I need my own machine. I need to cut a road up to the back, so a FEL is a must.
There's a good old boy down the road who's selling a 2007 Farmtrac 390 HST 4WD with a loader. It has 180 hours and looks better than my pick up.
Tires are 90%, no leaks I can see and it handles a 6 foot hog with ease.
The price is a bit below what 2WD 39 horse Farmtracs are going for without a FEL.
I need advice here. Anything I should know or check out before I lay out a large pile of cash?


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome! And don't have a clue about price. Have you tried taking 1/2 a swath or rasing the heigth?


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

rsmith335 said:


> Welcome! And don't have a clue about price. Have you tried taking 1/2 a swath or rasing the heigth?


The little 18 horse Kubuta spun the 6 foot hog pretty good in tall grass, but tended to launch it forward when I ran over some 1" brush. That and the fact that I couldn't keep the front wheels on the ground going up hill with the hog lifted off the ground.

Until I build an access road up to the back, I have to cross my neighbor's bridge. I'd rather not tear up his lawn by dropping the hog coming up the hill to his driveway.

edit:
as far as price, I see 2007 39 horse Farmtracs in 2WD for about 10 g's, 4WD'd for 12 G's, both without a loader that would cost my 4 grand to add on. This is a 4WD with hydrostatic drive and a loader and 2 extra hook-ups on the rear and one extra on the front for 12.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, I own a tractor!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Congrats on your new investment guess its safe to say wheel barrow now retire. 

6' hog on Kubota little to much..5' max 4' confortable.

Now you gotta purchase box scraper or back blade or rake...oohhh your gonner have blast looking checking out goodies.

Again congrats.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Gotta recharge the checkbook first. My next door neighbor has a 6 foot hog. The next time he comes here from Mississippi, I'll see if he wants to part with it. He has no tractor....
There are lots of box blades around here for a reasonable price. I think I'll get used to the machine for a while and decide what else I "need".
First project is to level out a 20 by 20 spot for a small above ground pool.

I think I need bib overalls here in Alabama to legally operate a tractor, so tomorrow morning I'll head down to the Farmers' Co-op. They open at 6 AM What's up with that?


----------



## mark107 (Apr 14, 2013)

390 hst, need part number for fuel and in line filter


----------



## KUBOTA4900 (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow very nice look to be in good shape welcome to the forum do that 1st get a real good feel for your tracter know what it can and cant do test it push it pull it then you will know what you need my 2cents


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

OK, 2 1/2 years later, I've put about 500 hours on the FarmTrac. Except for a part for the hydrostatic pedal linkage, the tractor has preformed flawlessly.
I now own a 10 foot boom pole that comes in handy, mostly for unloading other purchases from my pickup.
I have a 5' box blade that came in handy building that access road up to the back of the property. I moved LOTS of dirt for that. I've done a lot with it in the back yard as well. 
I picked up a 60" Bush Hog for a good price and with a new set of blades, it mows the tall grass up in back and has cleared the brush from another acre.
My latest addition is a 7' landscape rake that will come in handy for maintaining the access road and smoothing out dirt as I gradually push the woods back to the stream.

All the work I've done would be impossible without the tractor. I love it!


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

KUBOTA4900 said:


> Wow very nice look to be in good shape welcome to the forum do that 1st get a real good feel for your tracter know what it can and cant do test it push it pull it then you will know what you need my 2cents


It's amazing what 39 HP will do if you can make it stick to the ground. I regularly push over 4 or 5" oaks with the loader and have pulled over more up to 11 or 12" after digging a bit and cutting a couple roots.
Little by little, I'm digging a small pond that will eventually be about 40 x 50 feet. and about 5 feet deep.


----------



## hamilcrf (Jun 5, 2019)

looking for info farmtrac 60


----------

